# Need help from fellow haunters..please



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, here's the deal. I live in NJ, and for some god forsaken reason, I was searching Petfinder with the idea that I MAY want to get a puppy. Well, I found the perfect puppy, filled out the application and they bumped us to the front of the list and she is ours if we want her.

Now, here's the problem. She is in Anderson, South Carolina. Are there any haunters in that area that would be willing to pick her up and maybe drop her off to another haunter, etc, etc, etc, making a dog delivery chain all the way up this way. If you could get her as far as Delaware I'd make the drive to go get her. Hubby offered to fly me down there and rent a car to come back home, but I can't make that drive alone because of my back. Flying her up here would cost more than my car! They said they could possibly arrange transportation for her but I'd feel alot more comfortable with fellow haunters.
This is just an idea, and I figured I'd give it a try. I can pay gas to each of you that drive part of the trip.

Here's her picture....just so you know what it is I'm looking for.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's adorable. Do you want her to come by way of Oklahoma? If so, I'm in.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd help...but alas...I'm in Texas.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

good Luck, Trishaann, I hope you can figure it out! I am way to far north to be any help at all, except to keep my fingers crossed for you! What a adorable doggy!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmmm, NJ make and take road trip would do it. And with us with you, you wouldn't drive three hours further south thinking you were coming home after you pick the puppy up. heehee


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Pattie - she's so cute!!! I'm in for a road trip.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in MD and willing to help you out if you need it....I'm about 15 miles from Dover DE


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The group that rescued her is looking into transport. I'll see how far they can get her.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I know breeders fly puppies all over the country. Can't you slip the rescue person some bucks & have the dog flown to you?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I tried that. It's going to cost about 200 bucks. The dog only cost $135. She'll be ready this weekend, and although I found a group that will do this, for only $25 bucks, I can't log into their site!!! They emailed me and I'll be in contact with them tomorrow. Everyone please keep their fingers crossed. OK, it may be a little hard making props like that, but it's only for a day or two...hehehe


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I found transport for her and she'll be here next week. There was a chance she's be here for the weekend's make and take, but with all the people coming, I guess it's a good thing she won't make it in time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Pattie!
Glad it worked out.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wonderful news!
Yeah, don't expose her to the make-n-take crowd. Vlad would scare her.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

If she needs a florida tan, I'd be happy 2!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd love to go get her...and keep her! OMG she is so adorable!!! I have fallen in love with a picture of your puppy!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you know what you are going to call her yet?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This would be a good after school special. A band of haunters getting together to bring a puppy back to her master. Brings a tear to my eye. We need pics and video. Start to finish.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yay! glad you get to get her home. thats awesome! and shes such a cutie too. what you gonna name her?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't know yet what her name will be. I want something different and Halloween related. Hubby won't let me name her Pandora. I'm thinking maybe Bella, for Bella Donna but I know for a fact that I'm changing the name she has now. Right now her name is Dillary :zombie: and we hate that. I guess I'll have to give her a few days to see who she seems to be. I'm gladly taking all suggestions. Just for info, part border collie, part St. bernard, so probably be a bit on the large side. Please fell free to send all suggestions. Morticia was an option but I ruled it out. Morticia would be shorted to Tish, like Gomez used to do, and Tish is too close to Trish and I CAN NOT have that with Vlad around!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We named our Lab Cruella de Vil. Because she was the devil at one point. But most tims we just call her Ella.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool! Good luck.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well. my sister had a dog named Bella, stupidest lab I ever met, and my niece is a Trish. You could name her after your favorite expression. Bite me !


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

She's just precious! 

Jackie? (like in jack-o-lantern) 

i'll let you know if i come up with anymore ideas!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm looking at her pic again and she is clearly Bella. Beautiful name, beautiful dog.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

My new baby will be here in the morning...WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO. She was supposed to get picked up on Thursday and delivered on Friday, but they moved it up and picked her up today. She'll be here first thing in the morning. Had to run out and get a doggie bed, food, bowls, collar, etc. Man this is getting expensive..lol.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm so excited for you. Hope you remembered to pick up new batteries for you camera so you can post updated pics of her.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

hehehe.....guess what I forgot when I went to Walmart to get all the doggie stuff. Oh well, wouldn't matter......don't know how to post pics anyway...LOL:googly: I'm just sitting here waiting for the call to go meet her.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG how long have you been using a computer?????? Didn't I remind you last night to get batteries?????? Ugh now I have to drive an hour to see her and take pics for you????
Next make and take-note-teach Patricia how to buy batteries, take pic and down load into the computer. LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Got a crate for her? My rescue loves his. 
How exciting! Keep us posted. The first poop under the dining room table is always the best.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL...Karen, you're such a smartass!

Deb, I've never used a crate and hadn't planned on using one this time. However, if the grandkids start bothering her too much, I may consider one, just to give her a place to go to get away from them..lol. Hell, maybe I'll crawl into it with her to escape from them!!!!

Just a note, when I first saw her it said that she was about 12 weeks old. On the contract they just emailed me it said she's 5 MONTHS old. So, I have no idea what size dog will be arriving here today. So excited...it's kinda like Christmas morning.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I bet she's the size of a small horse.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah- Dino the Dog uses his crate as his little man-dog cave. We also find we have to lock him up when we leave the house, or he will pick up ANYthing he can find on the floor and chew it (despite the $$ I have spent on various chewy bones & dog toys). With 2 kids and a less-than-Martha housekeeper (me) there's always something interesting to chew. Yesterday, it was a cardboard party hat. I am SO excited for you! A new "baby"....she looks like a retriever/border mix?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Close Deb, border collie/st. bernard. Looks like she'll be here around 6 PM, which is good cause hubby will be home by then and the kids will be gone, so she can come home to a less than hectic house.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

soooo cute! Glad she got a good home. When we got my dog, my uncle got her for my mom as a surprise(mom wanted another dog, just hadn't got one yet) so my uncle and aunt and three cousins drove down and got the puppy, then drove to our house(a few hours away) and we were all so happy to see the new puppy! I remember playing tug of war with the new puppy, with my pony tail! lol. She was little though so it didn't hurt. My grandpa came home to our house and said "Who's puppy is this? ohhhh wait, it's a Cocker Spaniel, it's ours, isn't it." LOL it was so funny. Now that puppy is over 12 years old, the oldest dog my mom and I have ever had and also the most expensive! Dogs are so awesome! I would love to get another one, however our current dog is rather spoiled and is not a fan of other canines, though she does fine with cats.

So yeah! yay! a puppy!!! you'll have so much fun i'm sure!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck with the new puppy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Pattie did you get your puppy????? I'm very excited for you she looks very cute! I really like the name Bella. Good Luck and keep up posted. Can't wait to see her at the next make and take.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Update.....now she won't be here till 6 AM, which means I'm getting up early to go get her. Oh well, at least I get one more nights sleep..lol.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, after another delay, I finally got her She arrived about 7:15, and we arrived home to find my son, who was waiting for us and late going to work, my daughter and my granddaughter. Twenty minutes later the other daughter arrives with the other granddaughter. Introduced her to the lab and Sasha the lab could care less. Now all I have to do is figure out how to take this puppy out every two hours and leave the grandkids in the house, without them wreaking total havoc. What the F**K was I thinking trying to do all this once at once.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG, Pattie just emailed me a picture of Bella. She said I could post her picture here.

Without further delay, introducing Bella Donna!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's beautiful!

Let's see, five months old, which means there's still some growing and filling out to go yet. She may get to that "small horse" size.

Trish, at her age, once she's housebroken, she won't need to go out every two hours. She should catch on to the idea of "need to go out and not mess up the house" pretty quickly.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

My 5 year old daughter Megan just saw the picture and said "she is so cute!!!!!" Good luck with Bella ,the new puppy !!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

She is adorable!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Bella!  I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I was worried about her having to be trained, since she was in a kennel and I didn't think she would be, but she's already asked to go out....WOOOHOOOO. She's a bit underweight, but that will change soon. She looked alot fatter in the original picture I saw of her. Right now, both grandkids and the puppy are sleeping.....today may be a good day after all..lol.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cute puppy..
how does she react to her new name?


----------

